# World Photography Day August 19th



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello, Everybody!
Salute to all, deeply involved in that nice Hobby(The Photography), especially the Aquatic-photography!

Here is my greeting...for all marine fans - in desktop resolution(1440/900pix.)


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Always enjoy your photos. Another nice shot.


----------

